# Can deer jump high fence?



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

I've seen this statement over and over....many people say that a deer can jump a deer proof game fence. Im here to ask if anyone has EVER EVEN SEEN a pic of one jumping a game proof fence. I say its not possible. For you guys that say they can its time for the proof. I know they can find a hole underneath...but to see one jump it i say no way. Weve all seen pics of deer jumping a regular fence and they dont clear it by alot. Seems them jumping one is a myth..opinions? Ive heard the stories now im here to ask for at least a pic of one jumpoing one...surely there must be a pic and not photoshoiped of one clearing a game proof fence on a jump


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

How high is the game fence? 8' yes they can jump it. Not all deer but some mature stronger deer can. 10', much less to no chance at all.

Edit: oh yeah, slope on property also has something to do with it... if they have a launching pad, no problem. Some spots may need a much higher fence to offset the lay of the land.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

a simple answer is YES.

Have I seen it----YES

do I have picture proof---NO

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes they can jump a "deer proof fence".

Yes, I've seen it happen.

No, I don't have a picture of one jumping over the fence, never really thought about reaching for the camera as I was too busy going, "Cr*p, did ya see that?"

Here's a quote for ya though.

"A physical barrier is a deer control device or natural feature that keeps deer from physically entering an area. Deer deterrent fencing is the most common man made barrier used to keep deer out of an area. To exclude deer, a variety of different materials have been used with varying success. Whitetail deer can make a standing jump as high as 10'. However, in most instances, deer will not risk jumping fences over 8' in height."

Try this link:
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/wildlife/wildlife.pdf

TH


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Yes they can jump a "deer proof fence".
> 
> Yes, I've seen it happen.
> 
> ...


And I can actually see the expression on your face, just reading THAT.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Be carefull of what you ask for on this board LOL.



Trouthunter said:


> Yes they can jump a "deer proof fence".
> 
> Yes, I've seen it happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

What about a Nilgai? The guy to my North put a High Fence up and has Nilgai he just put in. I just pray one day they jump over  while I'm there.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

ive seen deer hair caught on the top of a "game-proof" fence... cant think of any other way it got up there. havent ever seen it though... thomas


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Saw A buck clear an 8' game fence with room to spare. I said the same thing .....holy s**t did you see that, as he ran off. Wife was with me, she just sat there staring, and said, I didn't just see that, did I??? 

I'm like you, never would have believed it, until i saw it.

Have the picture in my head, just can't download it....


T..


----------



## Treedav (Jan 28, 2006)

For all it's worth we have a 12 foot High cyclone fence that runs 5244 feet down the property, it was installed to keep the deer , coyotes, and cats from gaining access to the cattle, we have never had another problem with deer, except a few died tring to jump it and having their horns lock in the wire. Now if we could keep the mushroom pickers out we would be happy.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

YES - period - No pics- but I saw a doe clear an 8ft fence, was,nt a pretty landing though, she clipped the top of the fence and twirled a bit, laned on her *** but got up a was gone.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I havnt seen one jump a 'high fence' but feel if they felt a need to it wouldnt be a problem. You mentioned you've seen 1 bearly clear a regular size fence>> why would the deer need to clear it any higher than needed. WW


----------



## steve soileau (Jan 31, 2006)

I have 8 to 9 deer in my back yard every morning and every evening. Maybe its the corn i throw out for them. Most i've counted was 10 and that was on christmas morning. I've seen them jump my fence on nearly a daily basis. I can tell you for sure that they can jump my fence. How high is it??? 4' iron fence. Hee hee. I live in the woodlands on one of the green belts and i sit on my back porch and drink coffee every morning and watch em. Cant shoot em here, but coming from south louisiana, would love to bull eye em at night just for the good ole days. (thats a joke). NOT.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I havnt seen one jump a 'high fence' but feel if they felt a need to it wouldnt be a problem. You mentioned you've seen 1 bearly clear a regular size fence>> why would the deer need to clear it any higher than needed. WW


Good point, if you ever watch a horse jump, most horses barely clear the fence they are jumping at the time. This does not mean they cannot clear a higher fence.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw a small four point clear an 8' fence. He cleared it with a little room to spare ,stuck the landing and ran off. He did have a good reason , my buddy had just shot at him and missed by @4' HA-HA. This deer was in a pecan orchard and the fence was intended to keep deer out, but it had numerous holes in it.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh yea I also remember a few years ago Outdoor Life (I think) had a picture of a bull elk clearing a fence they said was 8'.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I have see a doe jump through the strands of the barbed wire at the top of our 10" fence.


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

ive seen alot of deer jump a reglar fence and even saw a buck tear leave a part of his scrotum on the top of a barbwire fence (i know i cringled too when i saw it) Ive pushed deer hard and seen them jump and hit the fence and NEVER clear it. I knoiw some people say they can jump them i say its not possible. Maybe there are diff heights of deer proof fence? Al the ones ive seen...never has a deer jumped it.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah I have never seen it either so its not possible. You bunch of story tellers you!!!!!

:tongue: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

not a high fence but...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Yup...*



Cool Arrow said:


> ive seen alot of deer jump a reglar fence and even saw a buck tear leave a part of his scrotum on the top of a barbwire fence (i know i cringled too when i saw it) Ive pushed deer hard and seen them jump and hit the fence and NEVER clear it. *I knoiw some people say they can jump them i say its not possible.* Maybe there are diff heights of deer proof fence? Al the ones ive seen...never has a deer jumped it.


We're all a bunch of liars, lol.

There is a lot of information out in cyber space about deer and what they are capable of doing. I suggest you do some searching on Google about how high a whitetail deer can jump and read what is written. Of course, the folks who researched and wrote that stuff may just be pulling your leg too.

TH


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Every single article I am reading right now GOOGLE states that a whitetail can easily clear an 8foot fence if chased, cornered etc.

Heck if my Rottweiler can clear a 6 foot fence a deer should have no problems with an 8. They just chose not to.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have seen it several times--also BLAST right thru a square in high fence--nothin' but fur--she had her fawn on the other side, my son and I just looked at eachother and were amazed!--They are funny creatures!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think Mike Biggs had some photos published in TP&W magazine showing a nice buck at his apex going over a high fence. Maybe if you can find any pictures by him you may find that one as well.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

i have seen a doe jump an 8' fence onto my property. she broke her leg on the other side though so i killed her. hey drred4, what kind of boat is that?


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Maybe somebody should ask Jimmy Houston!!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

chicken killer gets a green! That was good!


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*the boat*

It looks like a shallow sport


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

What does Jimmy Houston have to do with Buck Jumping? All I ever saw him do was kiss a few bass and sell a bunch of strike king lures.. though he is one of my heros


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> What does Jimmy Houston have to do with Buck Jumping? All I ever saw him do was kiss a few bass and sell a bunch of strike king lures.. though he is one of my heros


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=50379


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

yes either a ss or a majek


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey Ruben, Nilgai can't jump. The only ones I've seen get over a standard ranch fence have pushed through or hit the thing so hard at a full run that they get filpped over and land on the other side. Pretty wild to watch.


----------



## captwayne (Mar 22, 2005)

I've seen deer jump an 8' fence several times...........


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*8 Ft Fence*

I too have seen deer jump an eight foot fence. But you boy's are missing the main reason. Try to stop a buck during the rut with an eight foot fence. Ha, betcha can't do it !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DuPont outside of Victoria has a 6' or so chainlink fence around it and driving down the park road towards the barge canal those deer go back and forth over it like nothing. Heck, it may be taller than 6'.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Nilgia can't jump. I have a friend that goes down to Kingsville and hunts them. All you have to do is run them into the fence and they break their necks. They don't do it on purpose, they just run from the truck and do it. He usually never fires a shot.


----------



## md81 (Sep 10, 2005)

My dad was part of a group that high fenced 950 acres in the mid 90's that also had 3 food plots with high fences around them. All were solid 8' above ground plus one strand barb wire on top. We saw a young buck clear FROM THE ROAD into the ranch one day, and several months later accidentally spooked three (two does and a small buck) deer that were in a plot that all cleared the fence on their way out. Near as we could tell, none of those four touched wire.


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive seen em jump an 8' fence, but there was beer involved and a four wheeler.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

This one jumped so high it got caught on the telephone pole....


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE, Is the story behind that about a train that hit the dang thing, I cannot rememebr I think either a train hit it, or it flew off someones car after they hit another car???? notice the clean breaks on the hind legs????


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Regulator, nobody is sure, I think I'll go with the prankster theory tho....

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/poledeer.asp

MEGABITE


----------

